# coilover help



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I just put on my new set of coilovers and when lowered all the way I have a hell of a ride, bumpier than heall, well I raised it up but its still a little rough. I know that it will not be the same as stock, but my question is will it improve as springs break in or not, and also would changing the bumpstops to like the progress or koni's help at all I currently just have them cut in half. Thanks for the help guys I appreciate it
:cheers:


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

bastard! come help me fix my springs this weekend heh, when i drive i get this annoying thumping sound, almost like one of my tires is lopsided, and its progressively getting louder, and especially noticable when i apply the brakes. If its not that pos gasket we forgot to throw on its my half shaft, and ill have to go buy a replacement this weekend or something. btw ill have your money this evening.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i had mine dropped all the way too and it was like riding on cinder blocks. i raised it up and now its quite smooth. but then again i rode with it dropped all the way for almost a year lol. to answer yer question... i doubt u would be able to even tell a difference if they were broke in or not. just raise it up a little more or adjust yer struts. thats if u have agx's. if not, they help a ton.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

not agx, but they are newer so when these go I will more than likely upgade, but when all the way down was like nothing there at all. I have raised about 7 or so turns and its not much higher, but ride is better, I could still go up some more and still look good so I may do that as well to see what happens. Thanks for the help


----------



## wadegreene (Jan 12, 2003)

what lenth are the coil springs? and if you are running stock shocks they are most likely blown and could not dampen the stiff springs the usually come with coilovers.my you might want to check into some shortened struts if you plan on having your car that low and a semi comfortable ride. www.motivational.net


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

they are brand new struts they came in a package deal but they are only slightly better than stock I soon found out after having them on. Thanks for the info


----------

